# Should have NEVER saved the baby guppies!!



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So my girl guppy was pregers and I thought it would be cute for my kids to see the babies etc. I put her in a breeder tank and she had about 30 babies. I was thinking that maybe I'd save one or two then put the rest in the tank but my six year old isn't stupid and she knew what would happen. So, she forbid me from doing so. LOL! So now I'm going out tomorrow and getting the things needed to set up a little 5 gallon tank to put the babies in. (I need a tank anyway to use as a sick tank). Local fish store is going to take the babies from me when their big enough so guess it all works out. LOL!


----------



## altnt (Nov 14, 2009)

That's priceless... isn't it great to be a Dad


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah but now the mommy guppy just died. Not sure what happened there. How long are you supposed to keep them isolated after giving birth before putting them back in the tank? I think maybe I put her in there too early. =(


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My 3yo wont let me put the adults or any other bigger fish in with my 700+ fry.

I just want em gone.

I have been selling em by the dozen for 10 bucks on craigslist. Been selling atleast 4 dozen a week


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear.

I also do understand about kids (and even adults) being excited about guppy (and platy) babies. It really seems to be a draw to the tank.


FWIW what I do is just heavily plant the tank and just let things "take their course". Some babies will survive in the plants and grow up. So I wind up with a more or less stable population that lasts for years. I currently have a 10g started in 2002 that has descendants from the original cycle trio. And a 20g 2 years old with platys from the original fish.

But that's just me.

and my .02


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah, my female guppy loved getting knocked up. I don't know how many babies she had because they were overnight, and left in the tank with the rest of the fish, I think there were 3 or 4 in the morning. Well not only did she pop out xx babies overnight, but then I seperated her, and she had 3-4 babies EVERY NIGHT for a month straight. I sent her back to the store. I think a few here and there, fine, but it was getting absure. And yes, I eventually put them and her all back in the main tank and let nature take its course. Really noone chased them or hunted them, saw the most casualties go by accident when the mom was eating. She got huge, maybe 3-4" long and about the girth of a hot-dog. She would be some breeders star guppy.

GL with the babies and new tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a few older females that remind me of little cocktail weiners.

My females breed for 3-5 months then they are retired to live in a "hen house"( what I call the female only tank, kinda reminds me of a hair salon)

I keep my tanks well fed, the fry survive in the tanks they are dropped in, the culls however they last 30 seconds max in the angel tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Well the gup fry are growing up with angel fry now, time will tell if instinct is controllable or not(hopefully not)


----------

